# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  از دانشگاه چقدر میشه مرخصی گرفت ؟

## amir.abs

سلام 
ببینید منظورم اینه که بعد کنکور مثلا من یه رشته فلان دانشگاه قبول شدم   چقدر میتونم مرخصی بگیرم ؟ 1 سال میشه ؟
البته توجه کنید بدون اینکه ذره ای در دانشگاه تحصیل کرده باشی یعنی فقط وقتی قبول شدی بلافاصله 1 سال مرخصی بگیری از دانشگاه که 1 سال بعد مثلا درستو شروع کنی همچین چیزی میشه یا نه ؟

----------


## Mr.Hosein

شما توی مقطع کارشناسی 2تا نیم سال پشت هم میتونین مرخصی بگیرید...
بستگی به دانشگاهش داره...بعضی جاها نمیزارن ترم اول رو مرخصی بگیرید...ولی خوب توی ازاد دیدم مرخصی هم میدن ترم یک رو...
بله بعد از اتمام مرخصی میتونین انتخاب واحد کنین و ترم جدیدو شروع کنین...

----------


## pouyasadeghi

ازاد تا سه ترم مرخصی میده اگه مشکل نظام وظیفه داشته باشی نداشته باشی  چهار ترم فکرکنم و اینکه درصورتی که خدمت نداشته باشی دیگه بعد از سه مرخصی و سه مشروطی اخراج ازاد اگه قبول شی مثلا 95 بعد 96 بری ثبت نام اون دو ترم مرخصی رد میکنه برای شما و پول نصفه شهریه ثابت میگیره

----------


## Katrin

ترمی رو که مرخصی میگیریم شهریه اش چه جوریاس؟؟؟چی میشه؟؟؟

----------


## Egotist

> ترمی رو که مرخصی میگیریم شهریه اش چه جوریاس؟؟؟چی میشه؟؟؟


فقط شهریه ثابت میگیرن

----------


## Katrin

> فقط شهریه ثابت میگیرن


موقع انصراف هم باید چیزی بدیم؟؟

----------


## Egotist

> موقع انصراف هم باید چیزی بدیم؟؟



شهریه ثابت + شهریهئمتغیر یک ترم میگیرن ازتون

----------


## Katrin

QUOTE=Weed Master;782468]شهریه ثابت + شهریهئمتغیر یک ترم میگیرن ازتون[/QUOTE]
اینجوری که کلی ضرر میشه :Yahoo (21): 
کلی برنامه داشتم واس اینکار :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Ali.psy

> شهریه ثابت + شهریهئمتغیر یک ترم میگیرن ازتون


سجاد جدا همینطوره؟موقع انصراف؟

مثلا دو ترم رفته باشی دانشگاه ترم یک که هیچ ترم دو مرخصی و اخذ شهریه ثابت+موقع انصراف شهریه ثابت ترمهای سه تا هشت رو میگیرن؟منظورم دوره های شبانه ازاد و پیام نوره

----------


## Egotist

> سجاد جدا همینطوره؟موقع انصراف؟
> 
> مثلا دو ترم رفته باشی دانشگاه ترم یک که هیچ ترم دو مرخصی و اخذ شهریه ثابت+موقع انصراف شهریه ثابت ترمهای سه تا هشت رو میگیرن؟منظورم دوره های شبانه ازاد و پیام نوره


نه ! موقع انصراف شهریه ثابت + متغیر یک ترم میگیرن 

والا من پیام نور میرم

ترم اول و دومم مرخصی گرفتم و هر ترم فقط شهریه ثابت دادم 

شهریور 95 میخوام انصراف بدم ، تا اونجایی که من میدونم شهریه 

ثابت که حدود 440ت با متغیر یک ترم میگیرن ازمون که اونم 500ت 

میشه .

این رویه پیام نور و ازاد هست 

اما شبانه نمیدونم کاکو

----------


## alipha_76

> نه ! موقع انصراف شهریه ثابت + متغیر یک ترم میگیرن 
> 
> والا من پیام نور میرم
> 
> ترم اول و دومم مرخصی گرفتم و هر ترم فقط شهریه ثابت دادم 
> 
> شهریور 95 میخوام انصراف بدم ، تا اونجایی که من میدونم شهریه 
> 
> ثابت که حدود 440ت با متغیر یک ترم میگیرن ازمون که اونم 500ت 
> ...


پیام نور دو ترم پشت سر هم مرخصی میده؟ اخه به یه سریا ترم اولو نداده بودن

----------


## Egotist

> پیام نور دو ترم پشت سر هم مرخصی میده؟ اخه به یه سریا ترم اولو نداده بودن



در کل نباید بده

اما با رئیس دانشکاه صحبت کنی و قانعش کنی میدن

----------


## Ali.psy

> نه ! موقع انصراف شهریه ثابت + متغیر یک ترم میگیرن 
> 
> والا من پیام نور میرم
> 
> ترم اول و دومم مرخصی گرفتم و هر ترم فقط شهریه ثابت دادم 
> 
> شهریور 95 میخوام انصراف بدم ، تا اونجایی که من میدونم شهریه 
> 
> ثابت که حدود 440ت با متغیر یک ترم میگیرن ازمون که اونم 500ت 
> ...


پس شهذیه ثابت دوترم+متغیر یک ترمه...و ثابت ترمهای بعدی نیست...بجز روزانه بقیه میتونن دیگه معافیت دوم تحصیلی بگیرن؟

----------


## Egotist

> پس شهذیه ثابت دوترم+متغیر یک ترمه...و ثابت ترمهای بعدی نیست...بجز روزانه بقیه میتونن دیگه معافیت دوم تحصیلی بگیرن؟


نه دیگه :Yahoo (21): 

انصراف : شهریه ثابت + متغیر یک ترم . که مثلا برای یک پیام نوری ورودی  94 ، هزینه انصراف حدود 900
ت میشه

فک کنم بشه

از نظر معافیت فک کنم شبانه مثل پیامنور و ازاد باشه که تا 1 سال 

بعد انصراف  ، معافیت تحصیلی دارن .

البته ی سرچ بزن گوگلبازم پیگیرش بشو یا یک سر برو پلیس +10

----------


## Ali.psy

> نه دیگه
> 
> انصراف : شهریه ثابت + متغیر یک ترم . که مثلا برای یک پیام نوری ورودی  94 ، هزینه انصراف حدود 900
> ت میشه
> 
> فک کنم بشه
> 
> از نظر معافیت فک کنم شبانه مثل پیامنور و ازاد باشه که تا 1 سال 
> 
> ...


ممنون بابت پاسخ...


چون شبانه هم پولیه رمثل پیام نوره....پس معافیت دوم تحصیلی5 ساله صادر میشه..ومشکلی نداره...

----------


## pouyasadeghi

ازاد برای هر ترم مرخصی نصف شهریه ثابت
برای انصراف تعداد واحد های که از مونده رو ضرب یه عددی میکنه فکر کنم اگه ترم اول دوم باشی بالای یه تومن میشه

----------


## amir.abs

دوستان من منظورم دانشگاه دولتی روزانه و شبانه هستش 
دو ترم اول میشه مرخصی گرفت ؟   سربازی هم نرفتم  ولی این یک سال فاصله رو برای خوندن زبان بود تا بتونم معافیت تحصیلی خارج از کشور بگیرم

----------


## After4Ever

> دوستان من منظورم دانشگاه دولتی روزانه و شبانه هستش 
> دو ترم اول میشه مرخصی گرفت ؟   سربازی هم نرفتم  ولی این یک سال فاصله رو برای خوندن زبان بود تا بتونم معافیت تحصیلی خارج از کشور بگیرم



آره من دیدم دو ترم مرخصی بگیرن....
شبانه بوده شهریه ی ثابتش هم داده...

----------

